# Had to euthanize Holly last night



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry, Holly is in my thoughts and prayers. HUGS!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry. Be happy at the bridge Holly.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that - may she rest in peace...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry. What a loss. A guinea pig is really a dog with more "squeaky squeak." I love these little creatures - they are so full of personality.

Squeak free at Rainbow Bridge Holly...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad for your loss of Holly


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Holly. I hope she is happy with Custard again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for Holly's loss. Godspeed little one.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I had to have my GP Jake PTS several years ago and it broke my heart. They are such wonderful pets!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, I'm so sorry. The little creatures are so special. I love them. I call them gin-ay-ah pigs, they are so cute.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your Holly. One of our guinea pigs died in my arms 2 years ago this week, and it really broke our hearts. They are such great animals and so full of love. I hope Salty and Holly are up there sharing a nice big bunch of kale.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry, godspeed little Holly.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your little pig


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sarah I am so sorry for your loss of little Holly. No matter the creature they are all special when loved by you. Guinea pigs are just adorable. I would love to have one but hubby doesnt like them, something when he was a kid.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

jackie_hubert said:


> I'm so sorry. What a loss. A guinea pig is really a dog with more "squeaky squeak." I love these little creatures - they are so full of personality.
> 
> Squeak free at Rainbow Bridge Holly...


What lovely words. Thank you! Yes they do have lots of personality, she used to purr and vibrate with happiness when you called her name or petted her.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of little Holly. She playing with our piggies, Teddy & Penny at the Bridge.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So sorry for your Loss of Holly...RIP Little One


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. I hope she has reunited with her friends there!


----------

